# Has anyone been rejected from UCLA directing at this point?



## LuckyDirector (Mar 21, 2015)

Has anyone been rejected from UCLA directing at this point?


----------



## Joshua Aka (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep. Got an email telling me to log in and check my decision yesterday, 03/20. Wasn't interviewed.


----------



## LuckyDirector (Mar 24, 2015)

Joshua Aka said:


> Yep. Got an email telling me to log in and check my decision yesterday, 03/20. Wasn't interviewed.


Thx for replying. Hope you have some other options going for you. You're international yes? 

Anyone from the US have a response?


----------

